# Mahogany stick



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This is my wife's walk the dog stick. Made from a 48"mahogany


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice work as always the texture looks good

mahogany good to carve eh , i like it


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

:thumbsu: :thumbsu:

Is mahogany growing on the Gulf coast?

I too like the texture work. Excellent detail as always!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> :thumbsu: :thumbsu:
> Is mahogany growing on the Gulf coast?
> I too like the texture work. Excellent detail as always!


No . I wish mahogany did grow here. I did some carving for a fellow that rebuilt old boats. He had 4 of the dowels left over from a job he did and they were part of the tread for the carving.


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

CV3, I love the way you detail your work.... And the texture you add to the grip section.... I may have to steal am idea of t two.... With your permission..... Nice work!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice work -- very neat!


----------

